# PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso?



## X-hardware (1. Januar 2011)

hallo an alle,
ich habe mal wieder ein PC problem...NAchdem ich endlich alles installiert hatte , habe ich erstmal lange gezockt.
heute mache ich den PC an und zocke wieder. Plötzlich fängt alles an zu laggen und ich schaue wie stark mein CPU ausgelastet ist.
Dann steht da 100% obwohl davor es immer bei ca. 20% war.
WEnn ich dann den PC neustarten will, steht da nur "Abmelden" und er hengt sich bei dem Bildschirm auf (ich denke er hengt sich aus)
dann Resete ich den PC und er fährt wieder normalk hoch und er wird normal ausgelastet ( Beim reinen Desktop ca. 7%.
was Nun?
was könnte kaputt sein?
was für einfos bracuht ihr noch?

Achso ich habe einen Mugen 2 CPU Kühler.

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

und deine restliche verbaute Hardware, CPU, Ram, Board usw?


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

schau doch mal in den Task-Manager, womit die CPU ausgelastet ist, und poste es 

Softy --- longer lasting


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Du musst mal ergründen, was den PC ausgelastet hat, sonst kann man nichts weiter machen.
Also, beobachte es, wenn das wieder vorkommt, gehst du in den Task Manager und guckst bei Prozesse nach, wer die Auslastung verursacht.


----------



## X-hardware (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

@UrbanNinja: ich habe windows 7 x64; LG Bluray Brenner; Gigabyte Ga-890GPA-UD3H  Mainboard, Geforce GTX 570; 1TB Festplatte Spinpoint Samsung; ANtec truepower TP-650 Netzteil, GeIL Dimm 8GB DDR3-1333 Kit Arbeitsspeicher und einen AMD Phenon x6 1090 T

@ Softy: Im Task Managwe kann ich nichts eindeutiges erkennen. Auch wenn ich alles Programme schließe und ich nur noch den reinen Desktop vor mir habe ist der CPU immer noch zu 100@ausgelastet .

Nochmal eine noobie frage: Muss der CPU Lüfter die Lufdt nach innen oder außen blasen?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Poste doch mal die Prozesse, die im Task-Manager aufgelistet sind. (screenshot)


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Wenn im Taskmanager nicht ersichtlich ist was die Auslastung verursacht, verwende mal den Microsoft Process Exlporer -> Process Explorer und poste davon einen Screen.


----------



## X-hardware (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



Softy schrieb:


> Poste doch mal die Prozesse, die im Task-Manager aufgelistet sind. (screenshot)



Ok mache ich , Das kann aber vll wieder bissl dauern bis das Phenomän wieder auftritt.



Gibt es noch vorschläge?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## Aholic (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Normalerweise sollte man mit dem "Windows Task Manager" sehen, was genau die CPU so auslastet. 
Hast du unter "Prozesse" den Hacken drin bei "Prozesse aller Benutzer anzeigen"?

Irgendein Prozess muss diese Last haben, auch wenn sich dieser möglicherweise in den svchost Prozessen befindet.

Viel mehr kann man zurzeit nicht sagen, ohne die Ursache zu kennen.


----------



## X-hardware (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Also hier ist ein Bild von den Prozessen


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Da fehlen aber ein paar Prozesse.


----------



## ghostadmin (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Klicke ma auf "Prozesse aller Benutzer anzeigen" und wenn dann noch immer kein Prozess angezeigt wird --> 



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wenn im Taskmanager nicht ersichtlich ist was die Auslastung verursacht, verwende mal den Microsoft Process Exlporer -> Process Explorer und poste davon einen Screen.


----------



## Softy (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Könnte ein Virus oder sonstige Malware sein...

Wie verhält sich der PC im abgesicherten Modus?


----------



## rabe08 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Das hilft leider nicht weiter. In dieser Sicht werden auch nicht alle laufenden Prozesse angezeigt. Also:

Ressourcen Manager, ist bei Win 7 und Vista mit dabei und zeigt mehr an
Process Explorer, zeigt alles an


----------



## X-hardware (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

imoment passiert es irgentwie nicht mehr....
Es passierte aber meißtens bei Assissin creed 2 ...
wieso das?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## d b (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Mach ein Logfile mit Malwarebytes AntiMalware
Poste es hier im Spoiler und dann schau ich mal, ich bin da sozusagen Experte, mehr oder weniger unfreiwillig xD
Bitte Aktualisieren und Vollstdg. Test


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



X-hardware schrieb:


> imoment passiert es irgentwie nicht mehr....
> Es passierte aber meißtens bei Assissin creed 2 ...
> wieso das?
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht irgendein Ubisoft Krempel, der mitläuft und dein System dann blockiert?


----------



## d b (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Oder er ist TorrentKind.
Crack, oder so


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Der GameLauncher. 
Weiß aber nicht wie ressourcenfressend der ist.


----------



## X-hardware (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Ok ich werde morgen dieses Logfile machen. Muss dann das System zu 100% ausgelastet sein?

MfG
Mb
X-hardware


----------



## d b (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Nein, das prüft alle Medien, auch ungenutzte.


----------



## Navys (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Ich habe mich hier so durchgelesen, und ca. eine Stunde später, hatte ich so ein Phänomen auch. Ich benutze ebenfalls Windows 7 64bit.
Ich hab dann im Task-Manager rumgeguckt, und hab ein Prozess gesehen (den Namen weiß ich nicht mehr), der meine CPU auslastet.Es handelte sich um ein Prozess der Windows Systembewertung. Habs beendet, und alles läuft wieder normal.
Man muss hierbei noch sagen, dass ich davon nichts weiß, dass ich so eine Bewertung meines Systems auf automatisch gestellt hab. Naja Windows halt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



Navys schrieb:


> Man muss hierbei noch sagen, dass ich davon nichts weiß, dass ich so eine Bewertung meines Systems auf automatisch gestellt hab. Naja Windows halt.


 
Die Systembewertung ist eh sinnfrei, aber wieso die den Prozessor auslastet, ist mir trotzdem ein Rätsel.


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Manchmal startet sich die Systembewertung automatisch.
Kann man aber deaktivieren indem man in der Aufgabenverwaltung auf Microsoft -> Windows -> Maintenance geht -> WinSAT mit der rechten Maustaste anklickt und "deaktivieren" wählt. 
Dann startet das Zeug nicht mehr automatisch


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Ok, danke für den Tipp, ich werde es mal ausprobieren und berichten wie es geklappt hat
Aber eine Frage habe ich noch, muss der CPU Lüfter die Luft nach innen oder außen Blasen? Und kann es sein das die CPU 15° C warm ist?
Zur info ich besitze ein Mugen 2 CPU kühler und habe noch nichts übertAktet
MfG
X-hardware


----------



## d b (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Wo bleibt das LogFile?


----------



## Aholic (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



d b schrieb:


> Wo bleibt das LogFile?


Ja Mensch, nicht jeder ist so ein Nerd wie wir, die sich fast rund um die Uhr in der nähe eines Rechners befinden, und die nötige Zeit haben 

In der Regel sollte er nach innen, also saugen. Die 15°C dürften ein auslese Fehler sein, da müsste es schon ziemlich kalt beidir im Raum sein. Mit welchem Programm hast du das getestet? Coretemp und Realtemp geben dort zuverlässige Werte.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Also ich habe Core Temp für das auslesen verwendet. 
Nochmal die temperatur von der Grafikkarte mit GPU-Z.
Ist die Grafikkarten temperatur realistisch?
Im anhang ist nochmal ein screenshot.Dazu ist auch noch zu sagen, iCh habe 5 Lüfter im Gehäuse (3 Blasen raus(an der gehäuse oberseite) und 2 Blasen luft rein (an der seite und Vorne)außerdem habe ich iommoment sie seitenteile ab 

So das Logfile ist auch als bild im anhang.
Was kann der fehlöer jetzt sein?

das mit der Systembewertung deaktivieren habe ich nicht ganz gerafft.
Gibt es da einen einfacher verständliche Anleitung?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## d b (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Ok, sieht gut aus, jetzt mach ein HiJackThis-File
Wenn das sauber ist, ist alles OK.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

OK, das habe ich gemacht & es kam das rein (Logfile im Anhang)

Aber da kam noch eine Meldung ka was die zu bedeuten hatte. 
Die Meldung ist auch im Anhang

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Hast du die Log Datei schon online auswerten lassen?


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

wie geht das wenn ich fragen darf?

Also ich habe Core Temp für das auslesen verwendet.
Nochmal die temperatur von der Grafikkarte mit GPU-Z.
Ist die Grafikkarten temperatur realistisch?
Im anhang ist nochmal ein screenshot.Dazu ist auch noch zu sagen, iCh habe 5 Lüfter im Gehäuse (3 Blasen raus(an der gehäuse oberseite) und 2 Blasen luft rein (an der seite und Vorne)außerdem habe ich iommoment sie seitenteile ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Hier hast du den LINK
Einfach die Log Datei hochladen und dann gucken, was gefunden wird.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Das kam bei raus. 
HijackThis Logfileauswertung

WAs sagst du zu der Core Temp?


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

irgentwie kann ich nicht das online ergebnis posten.
hier der gesamte text:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 17:45:19, on 02.01.2011
Platform: Windows 7  (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16700)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\ICQ7.2\ICQ.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\avmwlanstick\WLanGUI.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\DeviceVM\Browser Configuration Utility\BCU.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\NEC Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceHelper.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\distnoted.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Users\Fabian\Downloads\HiJackThis204.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.icq.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: ICQToolBar - {855F3B16-6D32-4fe6-8A56-BBB695989046} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ICQ6Toolbar\ICQToolBar.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: SearchHook Class - {BC86E1AB-EDA5-4059-938F-CE307B0C6F0A} - C:\Program Files (x86)\DeviceVM\Browser Configuration Utility\AddressBarSearch.dll
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) -  - (no file)
R3 - URLSearchHook: softonic-de3 Toolbar - {cc05a3e3-64c3-4af2-bfc1-af0d66b69065} - C:\Program Files (x86)\softonic-de3\tbsoft.dll
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ConduitEngine\ConduitEngine.dll
O2 - BHO: softonic-de3 - {cc05a3e3-64c3-4af2-bfc1-af0d66b69065} - C:\Program Files (x86)\softonic-de3\tbsoft.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ICQToolBar - {855F3B16-6D32-4FE6-8A56-BBB695989046} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ICQ6Toolbar\ICQToolBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: softonic-de3 Toolbar - {cc05a3e3-64c3-4af2-bfc1-af0d66b69065} - C:\Program Files (x86)\softonic-de3\tbsoft.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ConduitEngine\ConduitEngine.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVMWlanClient] C:\Program Files (x86)\avmwlanstick\wlangui.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BCU] "C:\Program Files (x86)\DeviceVM\Browser Configuration Utility\BCU.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JMB36X IDE Setup] C:\Windows\RaidTool\xInsIDE.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NUSB3MON] "C:\Program Files (x86)\NEC Electronics\USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver\Application\nusb3mon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ICQ] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ICQ7.2\ICQ.exe" silent loginmode=4
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Steam.exe" -silent
O8 - Extra context menu item: Free YouTube to MP3 Converter - C:\Users\Fabian\AppData\Roaming\DVDVideoSoftIEHelpers\freeyoutubetomp3converter.htm
O9 - Extra button: ICQ7.2 - {72EFBFE4-C74F-4187-AEFD-73EA3BE968D6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ICQ7.2\ICQ.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ7.2 - {72EFBFE4-C74F-4187-AEFD-73EA3BE968D6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ICQ7.2\ICQ.exe
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Planer (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AppleChargerSrv - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\AppleChargerSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AVM WLAN Connection Service - AVM Berlin - C:\Program Files (x86)\avmwlanstick\WlanNetService.exe
O23 - Service: Browser Configuration Utility Service (BCUService) - DeviceVM, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\DeviceVM\Browser Configuration Utility\BCUService.exe
O23 - Service: Dienst "Bonjour" (Bonjour Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ES lite Service for program management. (ES lite Service) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Gigabyte\EasySaver\ESSVR.EXE
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: ICQ Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\ICQ6Toolbar\ICQ Service.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod-Dienst (iPod Service) - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: JMB36X - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\XSrvSetup.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service (Stereo Service) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPISvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 9332 bytes



da ist ein X wie finde ich jetzt die datei?

was sagt ihr/du zu Core Temp?


----------



## Softy (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



X-hardware schrieb:


> was sagt ihr/du zu Core Temp?



Wenn Dein PC nicht gerade draußen steht -->Messfehler 

Softy


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

aha was für eine aussage xD

was kann ich jetzt genaues mit dem Logfile machen? xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



X-hardware schrieb:


> WAs sagst du zu der Core Temp?


 
Da spinnt wohl der Sensor, hast du mal Everest getestet?



X-hardware schrieb:


> irgentwie kann ich nicht das online ergebnis posten.
> hier der gesamte text:
> ......


 
Ein Screen wäre besser gewesen, kannst du das noch mal machen?


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

so ich habe screenshots gemacht. ich musste es in 4 teile aufteilen.
beim letzten Bild fängt es bei dem makierten an.

Everest habe ich noch nich versucht, das mache ich aber jetzt.

mb
mfg
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Du hast einen "Bewohner" sitzen (das X), das ist wohl eine Erweiterung für den Browser oder so, das mal entsorgen.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast einen "Bewohner" sitzen (das X), das ist wohl eine Erweiterung für den Browser oder so, das mal entsorgen.



wie soll ich den entsorgen bzw. wie finde ich die datei??


  Im Anhang ist nochmal die CPU von Everest, wo finde ich da die Temperatur?

 EVEREST Ultimate Edition


----------



## d b (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



> O23 - Service: JMB36X - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\XSrvSetup.exe
> O23 - Service: *@keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)*
> O23 - Service:* @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)*
> O23 - Service: *@%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) -  Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)*
> ...


Ich wusste es, TorrentKid! xD
Da gab es noch etwas, was mir nicht gefiel, sogar sehr viel, hab die wichtigen gemarkert. Mich wunderts, dass MBAM nix gefunden hat.
Hast du es aktualisiert?
Naja KeyIso ist ja schon sehr auffällig, das hat bestimmt das GameLauncher(Virus?) ausgelöst.

PS. Entsorgem wird nicht helfen, der wird sicher schon andere Sachen infiziert haben, ausführbare Daten etc.
Ich würd formatieren und neu aufsetzten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



X-hardware schrieb:


> wie soll ich den entsorgen bzw. wie finde ich die datei??


 
Da musst du mal in die Systemsteuerung guchen, Programme und Funktionien. Dort drin danach suchen und deinstallieren, wenn das nicht da ist, musst den mühseligen Weg über die Registry gehen.



X-hardware schrieb:


> Hier ist nochmal die CPU von Everest, wo finde ich da die Temperatur?


 
In der Taskleiste unten rechts. 


PS: Kannst du den ganzen Everest Text mal in Spoiler setzen?
Man scrollt sich ja einen Wolf.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

zu d b.
wie kann ich mir jetzt schon was eingefangen haben? ich habe den PC erst neu aufgespielt am 29.12.2010.
Muss ich ihn wirklich komplett platt machen oder kann ich probieren das system wieder herzustellen zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt?
sry für di enooby frage: wie mache ich das System bei win7 platt?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## Aholic (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Solange du noch Zugriff auf deinen Rechner hast, (den scheinst du ja zu haben) brauchst du dir erstmal keine Sorgen zu machen. Gerade um solche Probleme zu finden, gibt es Hijackthis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



X-hardware schrieb:


> zu d b.
> wie kann ich mir jetzt schon was eingefangen haben? ich habe den PC erst neu aufgespielt am 29.12.2010.


 
Das geht schneller als du denkst. 



X-hardware schrieb:


> Muss ich ihn wirklich komplett platt machen oder kann ich probieren das system wieder herzustellen zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt?


 
Neu machen ist die sicherere Methode.



X-hardware schrieb:


> sry für di enooby frage: wie mache ich das System bei win7 platt?


 
Sieben DVD ins Laufwerk, davon booten und dann die Sieben Partition wieder formatieren, dann neu installieren.

Schau in meine Signatur, da habe ich ein Link zu meinem Block, wenn du Probleme hast, fragt mich einfach per PN.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

ok, mal so eine kurze frage: wie lange dauert es ihn wieder neu auszuspielen?

AN welchem Programm kann es gelegen habe?
Nicht das wieder das selbe passiert.


----------



## d b (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Ein KeyIso den ich da gefunden habe kommt nicht einfach da rauf. xD
Du kannst zwar die Dinger löschen, aber falls was infiziert ist, infiziert es andere Sachen.
Auf jeden Fall platt machen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



X-hardware schrieb:


> ok, mal so eine kurze frage: wie lange dauert es ihn wieder neu auszuspielen?


 
Keine 20 Minuten, dann läuft Windows wieder.
In der Zeit, die du hier schon darüber nachdenkst, was du machen kannst, hättest du Sieben schon 5x neu aufspielen können.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

ok xD...Ich speicher grad noch wichtige sachen aufm Stick xD

Also ich muss einfach nur die Windows 7 DVD reinlegen und darüber booten und das war es???

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Schau in meinen Block, wenn du Fragen hast, dann frag kurz, ich erkläre es dann.
Ist die Platte sonst leer?
Hast du partitioniert?


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

alles wichtige (install dateien) Habe ich runter gezogen.
was bringt mir den pationieren?
muss ich bei dem angeben einfach 60gb angeben?
weil das habe ich net ganz gerafft^^
ALso ich habe eine 1TB Festplatte
wenn ich das richtig verstehe.
ich mache 3 Partionen 
einmal 60gb für windows,
einmal 500gb für Musik, FIlme usw.
und einmal 440gb für SPiele

Stimmt das?
Kann ich später wenn ich windowes installiert habe einzel auf die partionen zugreifenß

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Ja, hast du mehrere Partitionen (Festplatten) unter Sieben, also nicht nur die, wo Windows installiert ist?


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

ALso ich habe eine 1TB Festplatte
wenn ich das richtig verstehe.
ich mache 3 Partionen
einmal 60gb für windows,
einmal 500gb für Musik, FIlme usw.
und einmal 440gb für SPiele

Stimmt das?
Kann ich später wenn ich windowes installiert habe einzel auf die partionen zugreifenß

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Also, du kannst 60-100 für Sieben nehmen, dort kommen die Programme rein, die du zu Windows benutzt.
In der zweiten Partition (die kann ruhig 600MB sein) kannst du die Games installieren (einfach bei der Installation auf "manuell" gehen, dann kannst du den Pfad der Installation ändern) und auch noch Videos oder so.
Und die dritte (musste mal nachdenken, was du so an Platz brauchst) für Privates, wie Bilder, Videos, Dokumente, usw.

Du kannst zum Partitionieren mein How to befolgen, einfach dann die entsprechende Größe für die Partition eintragen, die du haben willst.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

AHa und was bringt mir das?
bei de 100 GB macht man da so die programm wie z.b. >Itunes rein?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



X-hardware schrieb:


> AHa und was bringt mir das?
> bei de 100 GB macht man da so die programm wie z.b. >Itunes rein?


 
Wenn du mal wieder Sieben neu machen musst, weil was abgeschmiert ist, musst du nur die erste Partition formatieren, alle anderen nicht, das heißt, deine Daten bleiben auf den anderen Partitionen, sind nach einer Neuinstallation immer noch da und du musst nichts extra Sichern.

Jop, genau, itunes als Beispiel, oder Grafikprogramme, Videokonverter, was du eben mit installierst.
Für Games dann die extra Partition, weil die Games doch sehr groß sind.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

ok dannn nehme ich 
200 Gb für windows und so
300Gb Bilder videos usw.
500 Gb für Games.

DIe aufteilung wird doch schon reichen oder?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## d b (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



X-hardware schrieb:


> ok xD...Ich speicher grad noch wichtige sachen aufm Stick xD
> 
> Also ich muss einfach nur die Windows 7 DVD reinlegen und darüber booten und das war es???
> 
> ...



HALT!
Überprüfe alle Sachen nichmal mit dem Virenscanner, wer weiß, was du da sicherst und ob die Malware das infiziert hat.
SICHER KEINE AUSFÜHRBARE DATEN(exe,...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

200GB für Windows ist etwas übertrieben.
Ich zeig dir mal eben, wie viel ich für Windows habe und da sind noch 30GB frei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

ich habe jetzt DIe itunes install datei,Wlan Stik, antivir, und free youtube to mp3 converter gepspeichert.
wie kann ich das jetzt überprüfen ob die bfdallen sind?

dann mache ich
100 win 7
400 bilder umusik usw.
500 gb spiele 

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Meinst du jetzt deine Musikdateien oder die Programme?
Eigentlich gar nicht, denn wenn du da einen Trojaner/Virus hast, dann macht der seinen eigenen Kram.

Ja, so kannst du das lassen, 100Gb für Sieben ist OK, der Rest stimmt auch.
Wenn du dich an das How To hälst, gibts keine Probleme.


----------



## d b (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Datei anlicken, Rechtklick, Auf Viren mit "Scanner*" prüfen.
*Dein Scanner


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Blöd nur, wenn der Virenscanner auch schon angegriffen wurde.


----------



## d b (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Aus diesem Grund keine Ausführbaren Daten mitnehmen.
Du könntest die Dateien bei Virustotal.com hochladen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Das soll er auch nicht.
Programme, die er nach der Installation von Windows wieder installieren will, neu runterladen, aus sicherer Quelle.

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, ob du das Programm brauchst oder wo du es herbekommst, dann fragen.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

ok 
dann nehme ich nur bilder und musik mit


----------



## d b (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Soll er machen, was er für richtig hält.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*



X-hardware schrieb:


> ok
> dann nehme ich nur bilder und musik mit


 
Ja, die Programme, die du danach installieren willst, lädst du dir einfach neu runter und bei der Installation immer auf "erweitert" bzw. "manuell" gehen, denn durch Freeware Kram kriegt man auch schon mal nervige Software mit drauf, die man nicht haben will.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

ok ich fang jetzt an


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Alles klar, sag bescheid, wenns ein Problem gibt.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Also iwie wenn ich auf Upgrade gehe sagt er mir immer das er mit Windows installationstrager installiert wurde und das ich ihn Neustarten muss usw. Oder muss ich auf benutzerdefiniert gehen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC wird 100% ausgelastet!! Wieso??????*

Ja, "benutzerdefiniert" machen, hatte ich aber um Blog auch gesagt.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

Also jetzt bin ich bei dem portionieren. Ich kann aber "neu" nicht Auswahlen.
Ich habe aber schon patition (100mb) und Partition 2 (931,4 gb) was nun?

MfG
Mb
X-hardware


----------



## Aholic (2. Januar 2011)

Die musst du vorher löschen. Aber bedenke natürlich, das deine Daten dann auch weg sind


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

Alle 2 löschen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

du kannst nur dann "neu" auswählen, wenn du noch Speicherplatz frei hast, wenn nicht, das geht das auch nicht.
Sofern du nichts weiter auf der Platte hast (deshalb hatte ich danach gefragt), dann löscht du alle Partitionen, bis du den gesamten Speicher der Platte frei hast und wählst dann "neu" aus.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

Da steht immer so eine Info: auf der ausgewählten Partition sind mindestens 8202 mb freier Speicherplatz erforderlich.

Was nun was mache ich falsch?

Mb
MfG x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

Hast du denn alle Partitionen des Datenträgers gelöscht?
Falls du nicht genau weißt, wie das geht, kann ich Sieben schnell mal schntzen und dir das per Screen zeigen, wie man das macht.

Edit:
sieht das bei dir so aus (als Beispiel)?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du denn alle Partitionen des Datenträgers gelöscht?
> Falls du nicht genau weißt, wie das geht, kann ich Sieben schnell mal schntzen und dir das per Screen zeigen, wie man das macht.



Also ich habe alle gelöscht und danach alles so gemacht wie gesagt. Ich habe jetzt partition 1-4 einmal 100mb, 1000mb(ka warum das nicht in GB ist) 3,9 GB und 4,9 gb. Am Schluss habe ich noch nicht zugesiegelter Speicherplatz( aber das bekomme ich irgendwie nicht weg.
Was nun?ich kann halt wegen dem Hinweis nicht auf weiter


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

Öhm, du musst die Festplattengröße in MB eingeben, nicht in GB. Also für die erste Partition musst du 100.000 eintippen (nicht 100), usw.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

Ok schreib das noch beim how to dabei xD
Ehm ih habe jetzt 
97,7 gb; 390,6 gb; 443.1 gb und 100 mb. 
Das hat jetzt alles seine Richtigkeit oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

Öhm, wieso, da steht doch, dass man den Festplattenspeicher in MB eingeben soll. 
Und 100GB sind nun mal nicht 1000, sondern 100000MB, also die 1 und 5x Null eintippen. 

Lesen musst du schon können. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 100MB sind ganz vorne, ja?
OK, jetzt markierst du die 97GB, also Partition 2 und dann drückst du auf "weiter", dann wird Sieben darin installiert.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

Ok er ist platt gemacht. Aber den rest mache ich morgen, weil ich muss morgen arbeiten 

MfG
Mb
X-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

Alles klar, ich erweitere dann nachher noch mein How to und hoffe, dass du das dann hinbekommst, denn Morgen habe ich keine Zeit für das Forum, erst am kommenden Wochenende bin ich wieder online.


----------



## X-hardware (2. Januar 2011)

Also, ich habe es ja hinbekommen 

Kk
MfG
X-Hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Januar 2011)

Dann ist ja super, viel Spaß dann und achte darauf, was du installierst.


----------



## X-hardware (3. Januar 2011)

Ja


----------



## d b (3. Januar 2011)

Hoffe wir konnten helfen. Eine sache noch:
Installier assassins creed und sag, ob alles ok ist( natürlich ohne keks )


----------



## X-hardware (3. Januar 2011)

Ok, mache ich. Aber leider ist wieder etwas dummes passiert. Am 29 habe ich auch neue aerocool V12 xT blueline Lufter bekommen. Heute merke ich da der eine nur langsam dreht und er immer wieder anstündet brauch das er sich wieder 1 min dreht. Ist er jetzt defekt? Oder hat das ein anderen Grund?

MfG
Mb
X-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, wie ist denn der angeschlossen, Mainboard oder Netzteil und welche Drehzahl hat er standardmäßig?


----------



## X-hardware (4. Januar 2011)

Also
Es ist der Lufter
https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Luefter/Aerocool/V12_BlueLine_Edition/136051/?

Ich habe 2 davon ich habe beide gekoppelt (ich habe beide ach einzeln getestet)(gekoppelt über Mole Stecker) und dann habe ich e bei der Lüfzersteuerung angeschlossen.
Am Anfang habe ich es immer auf volle Leistung (standardmäßig) gedreht und dann auch mal auf minimale Leistung.

MfG
Mb
X-hardware


----------



## X-hardware (4. Januar 2011)

so ich habe nochmal hjijack gemacht, und wieder das selbe X. 
Was kann ich denn machen das es nicht gelöscht wird?

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## d b (5. Januar 2011)

sende mal hier als text ich erkenn da nix ;D


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2011)

Der Kram wird von einem Programm mitinstalliert, das du dir raufschiebst.
Du musst *immer *die erweiterte Installationsroutine wählen, *niemals *einfach nur immer "weiter" drücken.

Welche Programme hast du denn bereits installiert und gib mir mal die Links, ich teste dann, von mehr der Kram kommt, damit du es weglassen kannst.
Jetzt geh mal auf Start - Systemsteuerung - Programme und Funktionen und such nach diesem Eintrag.
Wenn da nichts ist, machst du die Registry klar und suchst dort danach.
Aktivere auch mal die Indizierung von Laufwerk "c".


----------



## X-hardware (5. Januar 2011)

@d b den gesamten text von hijack oder nur den Eintrag?

@quantenslip was meinst du mit registry klar machen?was fur eine aktivierun von Indizierung?

MfG
Mb
X-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2011)

Du sollst in der Registry danach suchen.
Dazu bei "Ausführen" Regedit eintippen und Enter drücken.

Die Indizierung deshalb aktivieren, damit die Suchfunktion besser funktioniert. Erst wenn die Festplatte indiziert wurde, funktioniert das Suchfeld bei "Start".

Die aktivierst du wie folgt:
Start - Systemsteuerung - Indizierungsoptionen. Dort dann "ändern" klicken und Haken bei der Festplatte reinmachen (siehe Screens).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-hardware (5. Januar 2011)

Wie soll ich das finden? Da steht ja No Name no file


----------



## X-hardware (5. Januar 2011)

also hier nochmal größer

& ich habe nach URl search hook gesucht weil da kein genauer name stand. 
soll ich da jetzt was löschen und dann wiede rhijackthis durchführen?und falls es nicht richtig war kann ich es wieder rückggängig amachen?!

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Januar 2011)

Hast du ICQ installiert?
Ja?
Dachte ichs doch.
Das kommt davon, ist eine Erweiterung des Explorers, der Krempel spioniert dich aus, speichert Webseiten, die du aufsuchst und sendet das dann zu seinem Server.

Wenn die Indizierung abgeschlossen ist, dann tipp mal "hook" ins Suchfeld ein, mal sehen, ob er was findet.


----------



## X-hardware (5. Januar 2011)

Ja ich habe ICQ 
er hat auch was gefunden (suchfeld)

unten ist der screenshot


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Deinstalliere ICQ mal wieder und guck nach, ob es dann auch mit weg ist.


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe wieder  platt gemacht und der virus ist nicht mehr da.warscheinlich ist es wirklich ICQ:

Bei diesen Themen könnte ich noch hilfe gebrauchen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...4447-win-7-theme-installieren-taskleiste.html



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...70-macht-komische-geraeusche.html#post2569843



mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

X-hardware schrieb:


> Also ich habe wieder  platt gemacht und der virus ist nicht mehr da.warscheinlich ist es wirklich ICQ:



Dann musst du dir eine andere ICQ Quelle suchen, die den KRam da nicht reingepackt hat.
Du kannst mir aber mal den Link zu der ICQ Version schicken, die du benutzt hast, vielleicht kann ich das böse Teil da rausschnitzen und dir dann sagen, wie das geht.



X-hardware schrieb:


> Bei diesen Themen könnte ich noch hilfe gebrauchen
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...4447-win-7-theme-installieren-taskleiste.html



Hmm, keine Ahnung, ich benutze den Standardkram, müsste ich mir mal runterladen und testen.
Kannst du mir mal den Link schicken zu dem Kram, den du dir runtergeladen hast?



X-hardware schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...70-macht-komische-geraeusche.html#post2569843



Wenn die Karte Geräusche macht, dann kanns an den Spulen liegen oder am Radiator.
Stell den Radiator mal auf eine höhere Drehzal und horche, ob sich das Geräusch ändern. Z.B. benutze Furmark dafür.


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

Hier der Link zu ICQ Quell, du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren 

ICQ - Download - CHIP Online

Also bei dem Test mit den Programm kommt es mir nicht so extrem vor.
Zur info falls sie noch jmd braucht, der PC steht fast direkt neber mir in Kophöhe.

Ich möchte diese->http://adrianodj25.deviantart.com/art/QMac-2-5-black-and-gray-final-153374576

oder dieses theme ->http://mrgrim01.deviantart.com/art/Midnight-152853809
installieren


mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

ICQ gucke ich mir nachher mal an.

Ich hab das Thema aus deinem anderen Thread mal eben getestet, also auch mit dem Austausch der beiden Dateien.
Das Thema funktioniert definitiv nicht, die Dateien sind nicht nutzbar.
Das kannst du also vergessen.
Die beiden anderen Themen muss ich mal ausprobieren, später dazu mehr.


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

ok antworte einfach wenn du es weißt.
also icq ist nicht so wichtig , lieber die themes.

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2011)

So, wegen der ICQ Geschichte.
Du kannst das Programm von Chip.de benutzen, du musst allerdings beim installieren auf "installation anpassen klicken" und dort dann die drei Haken entfernen. Dann kriegst du den Müll auch nicht mit aufm Rechner.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du an diesem Fenster angelangt bist, *nicht *auf "weiter" klicken, sondern auf "Installation anpassen" klicken und dort diese drei Haken rausnehmen (siehe unten) und erst *danach *auf "weiter" klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X-hardware (8. Januar 2011)

ok, ich habe es so gemacht.schau bitte auch nochmal in meine anderen Themen denn ich habe noch PC probs 

mfg
mb
x-hardware


----------

